# Anfänger compilier Porbleme



## JCooper (3. Mai 2006)

Hallo,...bin wie sagt man so schön 'Newbie' im Bereich Java ... (Delphi ist bekannt und C Grundlagen ind auch vorhanden)

Hab eine existierende lauffähige .jar Datei mit Winzip zerlegt und mit DJ Java Decompiler eine .class Datei decompiliert.

Nachdem ich die .jar Datei mit Winzip zerlegt habe erhielt ich einen Ordner mit dem Namen der .jar Datei mit 2 Unterordner, einen META-INF und einen in dem sich .class Dateien und .png vorhanden sind.

Wie gesagt, eine .class datei decompiliert,...Änderugen vorgenommen...Abspeichern kann ich diese jetzt nur wieder als .java  ... Hab im Moment keinen Plan, wie ich den Kuchen jetzt wieder zusammen setzen soll...  Dachte, ich compiliere mit dem j2me Wireless Toolkit,... bekomm endlose Fehlermeldungen,...das Dateien nicht implementiert werden können und nicht gefunden werden,...     ???:L 

Wär schön wenn ihr helfen könntet..... DANKE!!!      :autsch:


----------



## The_S (3. Mai 2006)

Dass man compilen muss, hast du schon gut erkannt. Die nächste Frage wird jetzt sein, für was du das Programm einsetzen möchtest? Als Handy-Programm oder für einen normalen Rechner?


----------



## Gast (3. Mai 2006)

Als Handy-Progamm,...Deshalb doch das J2ME Wireless toolkit,....oder?  ....

Danek für die schnelle antwort


----------



## The_S (3. Mai 2006)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Als Handy-Progamm,...Deshalb doch das J2ME Wireless toolkit,....oder?  ....



jup. Liegt dann wohl an deinen Veränderungen. Ohne Code und Fehlermeldungen ist da schwer was zu sagen.


----------



## JCooper (3. Mai 2006)

z.B. :  

C:\WTK22\apps\Java1\WWCalc.java:9: package javax.microedition.lcdui does not exist
import javax.microedition.lcdui.*;
^
C:\WTK22\apps\Java1\WWCalc.java:10: package javax.microedition.midlet does not exist
import javax.microedition.midlet.MIDlet;
                                 ^
C:\WTK22\apps\Java1\WWCalc.java:11: package javax.microedition.midlet does not exist
import javax.microedition.midlet.MIDletStateChangeException;
                                 ^
C:\WTK22\apps\Java1\WWCalc.java:16: cannot resolve symbol
symbol  : class MIDlet 
location: class WWCalc.WWCalc
public class WWCalc extends MIDlet
                            ^
C:\WTK22\apps\Java1\WWCalc.java:17: cannot resolve symbol
symbol  : class CommandListener 
location: class WWCalc.WWCalc
    implements CommandListener
               ^
C:\WTK22\apps\Java1\WWCalc.java:177: cannot resolve symbol
symbol  : class MIDletStateChangeException 
location: class WWCalc.WWCalc
        throws MIDletStateChangeException
               ^
C:\WTK22\apps\Java1\WWCalc.java:192: cannot resolve symbol
symbol  : class MIDletStateChangeException 
location: class WWCalc.WWCalc
        throws MIDletStateChangeException
               ^


----------



## Jockel (3. Mai 2006)

Er findet die Packages nicht... kompilierst du innerhalb einer IDE oder von der Konsole?


----------



## JCooper (3. Mai 2006)

Ker seid ihr fix... 

nun,...ich hab die möglichkeit direkt aus dem DJ Java Decompiler heraus zu compilieren,...muss da dann nen compiler angeben (C:\j2sdk1.4.2_11\bin\javac.exe)  ....ehm,...kann das sein,...dass das nicht funzt, da es ein sdk ist?

hab aber auch versucht mit dem j2me über 'neues Projekt' und dann 'Build' zu compilieren.,..mit dem selben Effekt


----------



## Jockel (3. Mai 2006)

Du musst halt noch das JAR angeben, wo sich die Packages befinden. Die findest du im WTK Verzeichnis unter lib/midpx0.jar (x durch 1 oder 2 ersetzen, je nachdem welche MIDP-Version verwendet werden soll).  Frag mich jetzt aber nicht, wie man DJ beibringt, dass er das JAR-File mit in Betracht zieht.

Wenn du mehr mit J2ME machen willst, installiere dir Netbeans+MobilityPack und dann musst du dich um soetwas auch nicht mehr kümmern.


----------



## JCooper (3. Mai 2006)

okay,...vielen dank...ich probier mal weiter rum...schreib später oder morgen nochmal....


----------



## Gast (3. Mai 2006)

Lade grade Netbeans + MobilityPack runter,...mal sehen,...


----------



## JCooper (3. Mai 2006)

Der Gats war ich ...  JCooper


----------

